

Startup Quote: Sarah Lacy, author, Once You're Lucky, Twice You're Good - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1702259295

======
raychancc
You can keep your privacy in the world by keeping your product, not your
personality, the star.

\- Sarah Lacy (@sarahcuda)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1702259295>

